# camera



## thegnome999 (Jul 5, 2016)

I have a pendopad 10.1 and I want to know how to use the camera ?
I have contacted pendopad but they keep referring me to the manual that came with the tablet and it does not deal with camera can you please help
model.......PNDPP42DG10BLK
THANK YOU


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Is there a camera app?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Reference for me: http://www.pendo.com.au/pendopad-9-7-dual-core-tablet-pndpp42dg10blk/
front facing camera: 0.3MP
back facing camera: 2MP
runs android 4.2

I downloaded the manual and on page 22, the camera app is pictured. Make a shortcut to it so it is on your desktop. It says a long press will do this.

To open the camera on my tablet, I generally just tap the icon. It opens and I can switch between front and rear cameras. (My camera defaults to rear facing; some default to front facing). There should also be settings surrounding the camera display so you can switch between front and rear facing. You can also take still pictures or videos depending on the camera app in your device.


----------

